
CVPR 2016 Tutorial on the Mathematics of Deep Learning - webmaven
http://www.vision.jhu.edu/tutorials/CVPR16-Tutorial-Math-Deep-Learning.htm
======
webmaven
Tutorial description:

 _" The past five years have seen a dramatic increase in the performance of
recognition systems due to the introduction of deep architectures for feature
learning and classification. However, the mathematical reasons for this
success remain elusive. This tutorial will review recent work that aims to
provide a mathematical justification for properties of special classes of deep
networks, such as global optimality, invariance, and stability of the learned
representations."_

